# Ipod alternative MP3 player, that will dock in my little kitchen stereo player for iP



## TremulousTetra (Mar 26, 2011)

I am looking for a recommendation for a Ipod alternative MP3 player, that will dock in my little kitchen stereo player for iPod docking station.

Doesn't have to be too big, I suppose 10 GB would do.


Any recommendations welcome.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 26, 2011)

That Apple connector is apples own, no other player can use it.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Mar 27, 2011)

Damn! I hate iPods, and I hate iTunes even more.


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 27, 2011)

Never had any problems with either *braces self*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ipod.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 27, 2011)

You don't have to use Itunes. I don't. I hate it.


----------

